# Madone Serial Numbers



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone have any information, or otherwise decoded the serial number schemes for the new Madones, or I guess modern Treks in general?

No particular reason, just a curiosity.

zac


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*serial numbers*



zac said:


> Does anyone have any information, or otherwise decoded the serial number schemes for the new Madones, or I guess modern Treks in general?
> 
> No particular reason, just a curiosity.
> 
> zac


Not me but I have had good luck with a reply from trek regarding my querys on serial numbers. I purchased a could bikes on ebay and was looking for more information on the frame. I got a reply from Trek answering my quesitons the folowing Day.


----------

